# Pet Insurance



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello All,

I would be very grateful to receive any Pet insurance recommendations.

I have a 9 week old puppy & need to insure him- but am not sufficiently clued up about the companies that operate here.....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Allie-P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would be very grateful to receive any Pet insurance recommendations.
> 
> I have a 9 week old puppy & need to insure him- but am not sufficiently clued up about the companies that operate here.....


We used protectapet - I can personally recommend them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It depends on what you want to insure it for.

Our household policy covers ours for third party. For medical bills our vet has his own scheme.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for your replies......

My vet has recommended an insurer - accident, illness, the whole works at 30€ per month.

It seemed rather steep in comparison to the amount I paid in the UK, several years ago. My last dog, much missed, died in 2008 - aged 17 years.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> We used protectapet - I can personally recommend them.




Thank you, snikpoh - I went with your recommendation.....


----------

